# Medición de potencia en una carga trifásica



## urayoy15 (Oct 22, 2005)

Muy buenas tardes tengan todos los participantes de este gran foro, deseo y espero que estén muy bien.

antes que nada voy a presentarme pues soy nuevo en este foro:
mi nombre es luis yepez, soy de Venezuela y tengo 19 años de edad, estudiante del 5 semestre de ingeniería electrónica en la universidad yacambu.

bueno como lo dice el titulo de mi post, necesito su ayuda urgentemente, pues actualmente estoy cursando una materia que se llama "circuitos eléctricos 2" y el profesor nos ha mandado un ejercicio evaluado, el cual mas o menos tengo la idea pero no se como empezar y como explicarlo.

si alguno de ustedes sabe, y seria tan amable de decirme como se resuelve, estaría muya agradecido.

*el ejercicio es:*

*"bajo que condiciones se puede obtener con un vatimetro la lectura de la potencia total consumida por una carga trifásica en un sistema de 3 conductores donde la bobina de corriente esta en una línea y la bobina de tensión esta entre las otras dos líneas"*

muchísimas gracias por la receptividad que le puedan dispensar a mi solicitud.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Oct 22, 2005)

Creo que la única condición es que sea una carga equilibrada, es decir, que la corriente sea la misma en cada una de las líneas.


----------



## Marcelo (Oct 22, 2005)

Saludos, yo también soy de Venezuela e Ingeniero Electricista (mención Telecomunicaciones) de la UCV.

Lo que te dice Li-ion es lo correcto. 

Tanto para potencia activa como reactiva, la única forma de realizar las mediciones con un solo vatímetro y como lo plantea la pregunta (o varímetro si estás midiendo carga trifásica reactiva) es que la carga trifásica sea totalmente equilibrada.

Recuerda que una carga trifásica se considera equilibrada si sus IMPEDANCIAS son iguales ( iguales tanto en su parte activa como reactiva, como un motor por ejemplo)

Para realizar mediciones correctas (y este es el método universalmente aceptado) se deben utilizar siempre 2 (o 3) vatímetros / varímetros o un vatímetro / varímetro polifásico electromecánico. Si las tres fases del sistema trifásico son A, B y C,  la conexión de éstos es la siguiente tanto para cargas en estrella como en delta:

1) Bobina de corriente del W1 en A
2) Bobina de tensión del W1 entre A y B
3) Bobina de corriente del W2 en C
2) Bobina de tensión del W2 entre B y C

(W1 y W2 son los dos "Watímetros")

Los varímetros que tienen defasores internos se conectan igual que los vatímetros.

Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------



## urayoy15 (Oct 24, 2005)

amigo Marcelo
muchisimas gracias por leer mi anuncio y sobre todo por dedicarme parte de tu tiempo, explicandome.

yo sospechaba que esa era la condicion que se necesitaba para lograr la medicion en ese planteamiento.

lo que pasa, es que me imagino que cuando le diga eso al profesor, me preguntara porque?

y es ahi donde me enredo, como podria explicarle porque tiene que estar la carga balanceada

disculpa la molestia


----------



## Marcelo (Oct 24, 2005)

Saludos,

Lo que te dije en el post anterior no es del todo cierto o es cierto a medias. Déjame volver a explicarte todo depués de haber refrescado el coco.

Antes te dije que para medir cargas balanceada o no balanceadas se usa el método de los dos watímetros. Si la respuesta correcta fuera la que te di antes, para cargas balanceadas no haría falta usar dos watímetros, ¿No?.

....y ¿Por qué?

Bueno, porque el watímetro mide entre líneas (bobina de corriente de línea y tensión de línea). Por lo tanto si usamos ese método en una carga balanceada, lo watímetros medirían lo siguiente:

W1 = V línea * I línea *Cos (angulo entre V línea  e  I línea)

W1 = Vab * Ia * Cos (ángulo entre Vab e Ia)

y el otro watímetro mediría

W2 = Vcb * Ic * Cos (ángulo entre Vcb e Ic)

Si vemos un diagrama fasorial para cargas equilibradas:







Recuerda lo siguiente:

1) El factor de potencia de una carga equilibrada es igual al factor de potencia de las ramas.

2) El factor de potencia para cargas equilibradas es el coseno del ángulo que forma el fasor de corriente de rama con su respectivo fasor de tensión de rama medidos desde el fasor de corriente al fasor de tensión. Ese ángulo es Teta.

3) Ángulo medido en sentido antihorario es positivo y en sentido horario es negativo.

4) Si el factor de potencia está en atraso, Teta es positivo y si está en adelanto es negativo.

Entonces según el diagrama fasorial, podemos poner estas dos ecuaciones de la siguiente forma:

*W1 = Vab * Ia * Cos (Teta +30)
W2 = Vcb * Ic * Cos (Teta -30)
*
donde Teta es el ángulo del factor de potencia para cargas equilibradas.

La potencia total que se saca de estas dos mediciones es:

*W trifásica = W1 + W2* si las dos deflexiones de aguja son positivas, sino hay que multiplicar por -1 es decir W=W1-W2 . Recuerda que si el watímetro deflecta negativamente tienes que darle vuelta a la bobina de corriente o de tensión (pero no a las dos) porque si no se daña el instrumento. Aquí, W2 es la potencia positiva medida luego de haber dado vuelta la bobina por lo que se resta a W1. 

Hagamos un análisis respecto a Teta (sustituye en las fórmulas):

a) Si Teta es igual a 0, el factor de potencia es 1 y ambos watímetros marcarán lo mismo. W trifásica = W1 + W2  = 2*W1 = 2*W2

b) Si Teta está entre -60 y +60 grados, ambos watímetros indicarán lecturas positivas pero distintas. W=W1+W2

c) Si Teta es justo 60 o -60 grados, entonces un watímetro indicará 0 y el otro full potencia. W=W2 o W=W1.

d) Si Teta es mayor a 60 grados o menor a -60 grados entonces un watímetro indica lectura positiva y el otro negativa W=W1-W2 o W=W2-W1

Después de este análisis podemos contestar la pregunta.



> "bajo que condiciones se puede obtener con un vatimetro la lectura de la potencia total consumida por una carga trifásica en un sistema de 3 conductores donde la bobina de corriente esta en una línea y la bobina de tensión esta entre las otras dos líneas"


_
*Ese procedimiento se puede realizar únicamente bajo la condición de que la carga sea equilibrada y su factor de potencia valga 1 es decir, Teta sea 0. La carga que cumple con esta condición es aquella que es equilibrada y puramente resistiva.*_

(que es cuando los watímetros siempre marcan lo mismo)

Bueno, creo que esta es la respuesta correcta y el porqué es la explicación que te escribí.

Saludos,
Marcelo.

Nota: la verdad que los años oxidan un poco las neuronas....jeje.


----------



## Jorge Jorge (Oct 29, 2012)

Es correcto esta forma p/cálculo del consumo de corriente en Amp.? 
I= P(w) ÷ 400v. x 1,732(raiz de 3) x 0,9(factor de serv.) 
Ej. Para una potencia de 100HP = 74.000W
74.000W ÷ 400V x 1,732 x 0,9 = 118,7 Ampers 
De tablas tenemos para una corriente de 120A. se debe utilizar un cable de diámetro 50mm. 
Tengo instalada una llave seccionadora con fusibles de 315 amp. 
Midiendo el consumo con todo en funcionamiento obtengo los siguientes valores: 
R 150amp. - S 120amp. - T 130amp.
Tomando la fase de mayor consumo (150amp.) 
N = 150 amp. x 400 V. x 1,732 x 0,9 = 93.528 W 
Siendo: 93.528W ÷ 740W = 126,4HP por fase.
Está bien esta forma de cálculo para conocer la potencia consumida?


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Oct 29, 2012)

Hola Jorge.

Primero que todo el sistema que tienes es monofásico, bifásico o trifásico??

Por que de ser trifasico sería lo que se adjunta a este post:

Y se habla de coseno Phi no de factor de servicio, que es el porcentaje de sobrecarga que soporta un motor.

La formula para hallar la corriente esta errada.

sería:

I=P/(V*cos phi *√3*n)

donde n es el rendimiento en motores trifásicos.

Para tener un valor exacto de la potencia debes conocer el factor de potencia de tu instalación.

Saludos


----------

